# California GET TOGETHER



## fletcherdt (May 16, 2004)

Hi dear Outbackers, does anyone want to take the initiative to plan a California Get Together, sort of a mini rally? Does anyone have any suggestions about halfway destinations? Campsites? Let's get some ideas perculating so I will have another excuse to get out on the road!


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

I was thinking about that- sounds like a plan. 
Let's see if there's someplace central to everyone. Where's everyone from? I'll go first- Orange County, south of L.A.

Kevin P.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Cerritos here, on the LA-Orange County border. Maybe we can do something before the kiddies go back to school. Or otherwise close enough to make it a weekender


----------



## Jose Fernandez (Jun 22, 2004)

Sounds great. We're from Hollister, CA (around the Monterey area). Maybe something like Pismo Beach, Avila Beach sound interesting? I know that Avila Beach has a nice pool with water slide's-something the little one's would enjoy.

Jose


----------



## jlstew (May 29, 2004)

I am from Central CA, I would go for Pismo Beach area, however, I could not get a campite over there in August calling 3 weeks ahead of time! There are several of us from Cen CA that could probably make that.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Pismo is about our MAX for a weekender, but sounds OK to me. From my house = 208 miles, 3hr 25min per yahoo maps. I would need to leave at noon on a Friday.

Check this out Pismo Coast Village


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Gee ... guess there's no chance I can join this. Just checked Mapquest ... Pismo Beach is 2,740 miles from me and about 42 hours of driving.

Maybe next time


----------



## fordhookfarmer (Jun 11, 2004)

Ventura County here! Pismo would be fun - that Coast Village sure looks nice (driven by, but never really been on the grounds - if I remember correctly, the spaces are rather small - you're close to your neighbors, but it works)! Our experience has shown that anywhere right on the coast is booked solid during weekends through October. We'd be interested, if our schedules allow!
 Beth


----------



## Explorinator (Jul 6, 2004)

Pismo is a good for us. Would like to get together. I guess there's only one way over the Grapevine!


----------



## Splash Mountainers (May 3, 2004)

We just returned last night from 4 nights at Pismo Coast Village. The place is nice with lots to do. We saw 3 other Outbackers there but none of them come to this website.

I talked to the reservation desk and they are booked for the rest of the summer.









Hope this helps! We'd love to come too, we'll see where everyone decides on and hopefully it works for us.

Bob


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

We have a 1000 Trails platinum membership and could possibly arrange to be a "superhost" for an event/rally. They have a nice location in Rancho Oso just east of Santa Barbara. I'll check it out and let y'all know.

Rancho Oso


----------



## jallen58 (Oct 27, 2003)

60 Miles north of San Francisco in Santa Rosa CA. Pismo may be a little far for the wife for just a weekend









Jim


----------



## campingtom170 (Apr 26, 2004)

We have camped several times at Pismo Coast Village. It is a wonderful campground with lots to do but very popular and hard to get reservations in the summer. Rancho Oso looks good and any weekend in September October would be OK for us.

We have also had good luck at Flying Flags, www.flyingflags.com, with making group reservations. It is a nice campground with full hooks-ups and lots to do. It is also close to Solvang.

We are ready to go,

Tom


----------



## Jose Fernandez (Jun 22, 2004)

All,

Both Rancho Oso and Flying Flags appear to be very nice. Does anyone know if either of these campgrounds are before the "grapevine" coming from the North?

Jose


----------



## fordhookfarmer (Jun 11, 2004)

Jose...I'm not the most directionally keen person out there, but I THINK if you were to come to either of those places you'd just head straight down 101 - Flying Flags is actually right off 101, and 101 goes through SB, so I'm sure it would be fairly close to the other place. No grapevine to contend with! Someone feel free to correct me if I'm wrong!!! 
Beth


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

I don't know how I missed this thread, anyway the get togethere sound like a lot of fun. It would depend on when and where but Santa Barabra sounds good so far. The only week that will not work for us is Oct. 3-9 because we will be at the Grand Canyon on the North rim. Kirk


----------



## And4togo (Feb 18, 2004)

We are in San Jose, and the Pismo area sounds good here. 
Rob


----------



## Twins Make 4 (Apr 25, 2004)

A CA get together sounds great! Pismo will be really tough to book through the fall. We were there Memorial Day & several CGs we checked were booked 100% through summer. Santa Barbara would work from here in the Central Valley. We used to live in Ventura ourselves.

As to driving down there, you don't need to take the Grapevine to get to anywhere near SB. 101 will take you right into town via the coast route headed southbound. No Grapevine & the benefit of a really nice drive.

CA Jim if you have the ability to set up dates, I say go for it. Hope to see you all there.

TM4


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Still waiting for a reply to my email from 1000 Trails. I'll just call them tomorrow if nothing later today.


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

Hi,

Pismo or Morro Bay is nice. We've stayed at Carpenderia State Beach (just s. of Santa Barbara lots of times... it's nice. The coast is pretty much booked until school starts though.

Walter
Fowler, Ca.


----------



## Splash Mountainers (May 3, 2004)

Even though Santa Barbara is quite a haul for us, my wife did say "Oh that would be fun" so I'll take that as a YES!! hehee









Hopefully it works out!!


----------



## And4togo (Feb 18, 2004)

Hi, wondering where this is standing, was thinking that perhaps if we can't find a place this summer what about planning for the fall or even next spring. It seems that there are more "California Outbackers" as of late and it would be great if most of us could make it.
Rob


----------



## Splash Mountainers (May 3, 2004)

I like Rob's idea. The camping weather in Ca. is good well into the fall and spring comes early out here too. Whatever increases the odds of most of us being able to make it works for me.

Bob


----------



## metognini (Aug 4, 2004)

Hi all,
Glad I found this link! We are new to the web site, is this CA rally open to all? If so, we would love to try and make it! Jim, can understand it being a long drive, we are just south of you in Novato. But it would be a blast to meet everyone! So maybe a long weekend would work ~ F-M.
On another note ~ Tom, don't you come up to the Sonoma area in September and stay at the Petaluma KOA? Maybe we could do a rally in this area some time (maybe to soon for this year but next year?)








So when are we looking at!
Monica


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

So????? Then what happened???


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

skippershe said:


> So????? Then what happened???


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

jallen58 said:


> 60 Miles north of San Francisco in Santa Rosa CA. Pismo may be a little far for the wife for just a weekend
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Coming from just north of Sacramento,I have to say that is a little too far for a weekend and Pismo books really fast. 
We have stayed at the North beach campground, part of the state parks, and really loved it. However, we tried Morro Bay State Park and did not like it. It was like you were packed in like sardines! We will never go back. 
How about Bodega Bay anyone? We love Bodega Dunes?
Chabbie


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Chabbie









Just in case you didn't notice, this thread was started way back in 2004 but never went anywhere. I was going through old posts and found this one. I just wanted to find out what happened and why a rally never took place.

Hopefully one of these days, us Californians can get something going and actually get out and go camping together.

Bodega Dunes looks beautiful, but I did see it does not have any hookups, which I'm guessing is a must have for a rally although we don't mind dry camping.

Dawn


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

This may sound nuts - But I am willing to get together.

I will be in the Bay area at least 2 more weeks before the spring time....if timing works, I would like to drop by even just to say hi and/or have a beer. I will not have my Outback







but I can wear my Outbacker's hat









Thor


----------

